# Problems with FreeBSD



## Emin (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi people, I am new fFreeBSD user and have some problems with it on the start. I download latest BSD and after installing it on my Oracle VB I have problem with user password. And when I want to use edit /etc/motd - happen this I put below on the picture. I know this is noob question but it will help me a lot.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 9, 2015)

You need to log in as* root*.


----------



## jdakhayman (Jun 9, 2015)

Typically a better way to do this is to add your user to the "wheel" group. Log in as root and using this command: `pw groupmod wheel "yourusername"`. When you replace your username, exclude the quotation marks. Once the regular user has been added, log out and, then, log back in to your normal user account.  Then use the command `su` to then elevate yourself to root. This will make you "essentially" root and then when your done doing administrative tasks type `exit` or `ctrl+D`to return to your unprivileged shell. This is  especially useful if you work over a ssh connection, where enabling root login, can be a security risk. Also, do not be in the habit of always working as root. Only use it as necessary.


----------



## Emin (Jun 11, 2015)

roddierod said:


> You need to log in as* root*.


How to do it when I start the bsd FreeBSD and on login spot I write root and in the installation I set a password and when I login it send me to this mode, and I can't do anything


----------



## jdakhayman (Jun 11, 2015)

In the pictures that you posted it appears that you have successfully logged in as root. Now either edit the /etc/motd file while you are root. Please reference my above post about adding your regular user to the wheel group.


----------



## Emin (Jun 11, 2015)

When I "edit" it and press save changes it tell me "permission denied" and unable to create /etc/motd file.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 15, 2015)

"Amnesiac" is the live CD's hostname.  That means read only /etc.  If you need to modify the /etc/motd then install FreeBSD and boot from the hard drive.

Installing FreeBSD:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall.html


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2015)

Remember to remove the CD after installation, or the system might just boot from it again.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 6, 2015)

When you make the installation , system ask root password for root user. After that, ask you if you want to create another user. You say yes and you create the simple user. On group options, you say that you want to be wheel member. (You will write just *wheel*) All the others leave them defaults.
Finishing the installation, you reboot and boot from the hdd your new FreeBSD. You login as root. You exec. (Assuming that you already made your network workable during install)
`sudo portsnap fetch extract
cd /usr/ports/security/sudo
make config
make install clean.
cd /usr/local/etc
ee sudoers`
You put your user to sudoers. Logout and login as user. Now you can continue setup xserver, de, and configure your system. But always using sudo. This is the only right way to install a system.
Motd config file is on /etc
You will open it using
`sudo ee /etc/motd`.
Finishing press Esc and save the changes


----------

